# lacrosse boots



## mbhawkins123 (Jan 14, 2011)

i just bought some lacrosse alphaburly sport 800's...my previous boot was the muck woody max..which were super light and super comfortable but couldnt withstand the briars..they lasted  2 years but had to be shooe gooed several times...im very optimistic about the lacrosse, with the strong rubber....seems like there are very very good reviews everywhere i look on these boots..anyone have these and how many seasons do you usually get out of your lacrosse


----------



## SGaither (Jan 15, 2011)

I have the uninsulated alphaburley sidezip (which is no longer made) and my previous pair lasted 3 years before my heal wore a hole on the inside lining thus causing pain and blisters on my heals.  I was lucky to find another pair last January in my size at an online closeout site.  I would hate to think how many miles I put on my first pair as I wore them for scouting, turkey hunting, deer hunting (until it got cold), playing in the snow/ice and general chores around the house where I'd be getting wet or muddy feet.  As a matter of fact I still have the original pair to wear around the house as long as I'm not doing a lot of walking.  No leaks or tears, I've picked out the occassional briar but the exterior rubber is very tough.


----------



## SGaither (Jan 15, 2011)

I should add, I wish the sidezips were as light at Muck boots and snakeproof but I guess you can't always get what you want.  If that were the case they'd be out of my price range.


----------



## mbhawkins123 (Jan 16, 2011)

well i tried out my new boots saturday pig hunting a mid ga wma..pros were they were warm and dry, but they werent as comfy as my mucks...in fact they actually hurt me heels...i bought a size 10 which were maybe too loose, but the 9 were way too tight..too bad they dont make 1/2 sizes...they were slipping too much which caused my heel to get rubbed...i may try a pair of wool sox next time


----------

